# Grupo sobre Mudança Climática reunido em Paris



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 18:11)

Que esperar desta reunião, do Grupo Intergovernamental sobre a Mudança Climática, segundo alguns, a maior sobre este assunto desde 2001. 
uma notícia sobre o assunto:



> *Cientistas prevêem aquecimento global maior do que o esperado *
> 
> 
> O Grupo Intergovernamental sobre a Mudança Climática (IPCC, em inglês) está reunido desde hoje em Paris para finalizar suas projeções do aquecimento da Terra para este século, que deverá ser maior que o cenário traçado pelos cientistas em 2001.
> ...



Fonte: EFE


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 18:51)

Quando eles mostrarem os gráficos com a evolução das temperaturas futuras temos de obeservar o gráfico mas é ve-lo com a linha ao contrario pois essa é a verdade


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 20:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quando eles mostrarem os gráficos com a evolução das temperaturas futuras temos de obeservar o gráfico mas é ve-lo com a linha ao contrario *pois essa é a verdade*



Do futuro apenas podemos supor com os dados que possuimos e tentarmos analisar possíveis tendências, mas certezas, ninguém as tem.


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2007 às 12:08)

*Previsão de alterações climáticas para o próximo século é a pior de sempre*



> Uma fuga de informação, em relação ao conteúdo do relatório do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas (IPCC), que será divulgado em Paris na sexta-feira, traz hoje às páginas do australiano Weekend Australian as principais conclusões redigidas pelo grupo de elite de cientistas.
> 
> De acordo com o jornal australiano, as previsões do IPCC são muito mais negras que as divulgadas há cinco anos, no último relatório do painel. Pela primeira vez os cientistas confirmam um aumento da temperatura global de três graus em cem anos, caso não sejam tomadas medidas eficazes e urgentes no corte das emissões de gases de efeito de estufa.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1283938&idCanal=96


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

*Re: Previsão de alterações climáticas para o próximo século é a pior de sempre*



Minho disse:


> Fonte: http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1283938&idCanal=96



Quando é que o relatório sai ao publico??

É na 6f??

Já agora...uma perguntinha...alguem lá leu com cuidado alguma coisa do 3º relatório do IPCC?? Pelo menos o da "The Scientific Basis".

Porque estar a comentar alterações climaticas e deitar abaixo o dito relatório sem o ter lido torna-se complicado.

Eu nao o li todo...li alguns capitulos que me interessavam mais...Aqui fica o link para o 3º relatorio....
http://www.grida.no/climate/ipcc_tar/wg1/index.htm

Quanto ao quarto...só quando lhe der uma vista de olhos é que vou opinar sobre o assunto....


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2007 às 13:57)

*Re: Previsão de alterações climáticas para o próximo século é a pior de sempre*

Essas fugas de informação tão sempre a ocorrer é incrivel é só para deixar as pessoas mais alarmadas


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2007 às 19:30)

*Re: Previsão de alterações climáticas para o próximo século é a pior de sempre*

Tá tudo doido não está http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20070130+Cinco+minutos+sem+luz.htm se querem andar sem luz então que desliguei o contador que têm em casa    .

Isto é mais uma manobra tipica para convencer as pessoas a acreditar nas alterações climáticas.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 20:28)

*Re: Previsão de alterações climáticas para o próximo século é a pior de sempre*



Mário Barros disse:


> Tá tudo doido não está http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20070130+Cinco+minutos+sem+luz.htm se querem andar sem luz então que desliguei o contador que têm em casa    .
> 
> Isto é mais uma manobra tipica para convencer as pessoas a acreditar nas alterações climáticas.




Acho o conceito bastante engraçado por acaso. Se não me esquecer desligo as luzes


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2007 às 01:07)

Um ponto que me parecia de grande importância na discussão - as nuvens. Se existe um maior aquecimento, existe mais evaporação, mais nuvens, mais precipitação e neve. Deixo aqui um texto sobre o assunto:


> Nuvens continuam um mistério para painel sobre clima
> 
> O ar mais quente consegue absorver mais umidade, o que significaria mais nuvens. Mas a multiplicação das nuvens poderá também bloquear a luz solar
> Alister Doyle, Reuters
> ...



_in: Estadão_


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2007 às 01:33)

*Re: Previsão de alterações climáticas para o próximo século é a pior de sempre*



dj_alex disse:


> Acho o conceito bastante engraçado por acaso. Se não me esquecer desligo as luzes



Muito bem 
Realmente não podiam ter escolhido melhor cidade, tem luz em todos os recantos, não é à toa que é conhecida como cidade das luzes... 
5 min. é o gesto, mas ainda assim deve ter uma poupança significativa...

E já agora aproveitando a onda, não posso deixar de reclamar com estas nossas deficientes iluminações, candeeiros que só iluminam os céus como os de bola, ou os candeeiros que mais encandeiam os condutores do que iluminam o passeio... a eficiência de luminosidade para o local pretendido, deve ser em alguns candeeiros de 1/4. 
Candeeiros bem desenhados, com luz bem direccionada significa utilizar lâmpadas de menor consumo com o mesmo proveito ou superior, e ainda favorece o gosto ou simplesmente a contemplação das estrelas à noite. Em cidades, grande parte das crianças nunca viu a via-lactea e tantos outros acreditam que é preciso instrumentos como binóculos para a ver... 
Nem o Universo é estático, mas à escala humana parece não mudar muito, muitos monumentos do tempo de muitas civilizações antigas perderam-se ou foram adulterados com o tempo... mas a a esfera celeste pouco alterou, inspirou civilizações e estamos a perder a oportunidade de vermos a "tela original" que inspirou estas civilizações, e está ao alcance de todos, assim sejam criadas as condições.
Desculpem a divagação...


----------



## Mago (31 Jan 2007 às 01:48)

Não deixa de ser um artigo interessante  
No fundo é positivo começar-se a dar mais atenção às alterações climáticas, mesmo que ainda seja prematuro falar em previsoes precisas de alterações.


----------

